# Must have this mouse....



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a new mouse and I really dont want anything from the "regular" mouse guys. Not that their mice are "regular" but they are definitely the standard and I'd like to try something new.  _(I'm referring to Logitech, Razer and Steelseries... )_

What I found and am trying to procure is the Rapoo v3 mouse. I know the brand name is funny but their products look pretty damn slick. They make several versions of what appears to be pretty much the same gaming mouse with a few tweaks and features. Their V8 versions is a 2.4Ghz mouse and it's basically the nicest mouse I've ever seen but it's wireless and that scares me since it doesnt have a plug a charge cable like the Razer Mambe or MS Sidewinder x8. Luckily my company has a division in China and I should be able to source this out through one of our contacts. 

Anyway the V3 is very similar to the V8 but it's wired (WIN).. so here it is. Anyone here ever seen anything like this mouse? or Nicer.. that not from a well known brand?








And here is the V8.. F*** it's nice.






Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2010)

Dayum. Nice looking. Get one! For me too!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 8, 2010)

NCIX.com can get the V8 and the V2 versions but they dont have the V3 listed. IMO the V2 is just nowhere near as nice as the V3 and doesnt have the side click on the wheel. . If I get it I'll let you know what the MSRP was. 

V2


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 8, 2010)

If that's the type of grip you like, I'd look into the Gigabyte M8000 I've been using it for quite a while and it's pretty nice. Either way, I can't find any reviews for the Rapoo mice. May not be the greatest sign. Remember function before form.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently saw this at a tech blog:

Mad catz [Saitek] Cyborg R.A.T. 9





now thats my kind of mouse, a little transformer


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 8, 2010)

these look nice,,  '
hmm i wonder how that transformer feels in the hand, it doesnt shoot out spikes does it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> If that's the type of grip you like, I'd look into the Gigabyte M8000 I've been using it for quite a while and it's pretty nice. Either way, I can't find any reviews for the Rapoo mice. May not be the greatest sign. Remember function before form.



No review in English but the V3 appears to be very new. On a Chinese site (similar to newegg i believe) the rating were very high.. Close to 5 stars from what I could tell was quite a few user ratings. 

@ warup89 - that mouse is sort of cool.. Kinda trying to hard to be different.. and my wife has to use this PS as well. She wouldnt touch that shit. lol

@ Kenshai I'll check it out. thx


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2010)

warup89 said:


> now thats my kind of mouse, a little transformer



Why does it have a compression fitting?


----------



## Onderon (Jan 8, 2010)

because the mouse have several "split" points the mouse "breaks" and you can make it the size that fits you most, it kind of next gen ergonomics jajajajaj nice mouse in my opinion


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why does it have a compression fitting?



hahaha LMAO

took the words from my mouth 

+1


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Still don't understand gaming mice.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm looking for a new mouse and I really dont want anything from the "regular" mouse guys. Not that their mice are "regular" but they are definitely the standard and I'd like to try something new.  _(I'm referring to Logitech, Razer and Steelseries... )_
> 
> What I found and am trying to procure is the Rapoo v3 mouse. I know the brand name is funny but their products look pretty damn slick. They make several versions of what appears to be pretty much the same gaming mouse with a few tweaks and features. Their V8 versions is a 2.4Ghz mouse and it's basically the nicest mouse I've ever seen but it's wireless and that scares me since it doesnt have a plug a charge cable like the Razer Mambe or MS Sidewinder x8. Luckily my company has a division in China and I should be able to source this out through one of our contacts.
> 
> ...



Nice i'd like one too as it does look like  tweaked \ buffed up Razer DB. Not 100% about those uttons but i will keep a look out for that  NICE!.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 8, 2010)

that cyborg R.A.T. looks fairly amazing.  I might just pick it up at $130.  To tell you the truth, as much as I use a mouse in my life, I would spend up to $500 for a perfect mouse (perfect, mind you).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Still don't understand gaming mice.



It's just for the DPI (5000), comfort,  and all the extra buttons. Some mice do make a massive difference in certain games. For example my MS sidewinder x5 had horrible tracking in BF2142 while my Creative 1010 helps me score 5:1 k/d in every conquest match I play.  Might just be all mental though... but having a mouse that glides smoother definitely helps. 



AsRock said:


> Nice i'd like one too as it does look like  tweaked \ buffed up Razer DB.



I'm trying to get a pair right now. If you know someone that speaks chinese there are sites that will ship world wide. Price for the V3 looks to be around $33-$39 CAD. Not bad at all for the specs. 5000dpi, removable weights, sh1tload of buttons.



3870x2 said:


> that cyborg R.A.T. looks fairly amazing.  I might just pick it up at $130.  To tell you the truth, as much as I use a mouse in my life, I would spend up to $500 for a perfect mouse (perfect, mind you).



$500  lol thats crazy but I guess if you could have a carbon and titanum mouse molded to your perfect hand size, wrist angle, and finger length it would almost cost that much.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a logitech trackman wheel ( got it for free) and on Average my aim is the same if not better then other people I play online FPS with, certain a few of them a using gaming mice aswell.

I tend to find if your mouse is not shite, and comfortable in your hand you just get used to it, becomes an extension of the arm ha ah

I just think spending more then £15 on a mouse without death lasers seems a bit excessive, just practice more with a cheap mouse, then you can spend money on more games or food etc.

Maybe a nice hat.

Open statement aimed at noone!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I use a logitech trackman wheel ( got it for free) and on Average my aim is the same if not better then other people I play online FPS with, certain a few of them a using gaming mice aswell.
> 
> I tend to find if your mouse is not shite, and comfortable in your hand you just get used to it, becomes an extension of the arm ha ah
> 
> ...



I do see your point... It's the same one my wife made lol.

I agree that a mouse doesnt make you better but if you already are good then having more well placed buttons doesnt hurt. Basic mice always have fewer buttons and lack on the fly dpi adjustments. I always adjust dpi when flying in BF2142 or driving a tank and now I cant live without that option.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just change the sensitivity in game XD

More buttons could be handy I suppose, but then again I've one hand on the keyboard which has a shit ton of buttons to use XD

Tell you what though, I wouldn't go back to a traditional mouse ever, they're actually game crippling.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 8, 2010)

The higher the DPI, the greater the accuracy. It stands to reason that in applications/games that require precision, you'd need a mouse that is capable of giving that precision.
Typically, a cheap mouse cannot give you this


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats one awesome looking mouse!


----------



## Jeebus (Jan 9, 2010)

it's ... beautiful

how(where) do i purchase one of these 

not so much into the v8, i like wired mouses


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 9, 2010)

warup89 said:


> I recently saw this at a tech blog:
> 
> Mad catz [Saitek] Cyborg R.A.T. 9
> http://media.gdgt.com/img/product/20/fp9/cyborg-rat-9-1jfp-640.jpg
> ...




MUST BUY NOW!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> MUST BUY NOW!!!!



If you're still in Korea (if I'm thinking of the right poster,) you may have an in on these mice.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2010)

I received the  Rapoo V3 this morning.. couriered from Shanghai on Thursday to my desk on Monday morning.. That's faster than anything I've received from the US. 

The mouse is amazing. It's made with the same Teflon feet as Razer mice and glides like butter. Build quality it surprisingly solid and I couldn't be happier. Also has interchangeable weights in the mouse. For what should cost me approximately $40 CAD I couldn't be happier.


----------



## clerick (Jan 18, 2010)

The rat mouse is using the same sensor (philips twin eye, search it in google to see how much of a piece of crap it is) as the razer imperator/laches/mamba so you'll get the pick up down right issue seen in my thread.


----------



## sike89 (Jan 18, 2010)

this mouse is amazing!! i love it so much its so smooth and does not jump at all so many buttons to use and it fits in ym hand so well. the software is a little tough to use but i figured it out.. here is a pic of it lol
















but so far im 100% happy with this mouse. and for the price you cant go wrong..


----------



## zithe (Jan 18, 2010)

clerick said:


> The rat mouse is using the same sensor (philips twin eye, search it in google to see how much of a piece of crap it is) as the razer imperator/laches/mamba so you'll get the pick up down right issue seen in my thread.



Only issue I ever had with my Razer was the left click issue. I updated the firmware and it went away.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2010)

sike89 said:


> this mouse is amazing!! i love it so much its so smooth and does not jump at all so many buttons to use and it fits in ym hand so well. the software is a little tough to use but i figured it out.. here is a pic of it lol
> *snip photos
> 
> but so far im 100% happy with this mouse. and for the price you cant go wrong..



Did you figure out how to map the 6th and 7th buttons yet?


----------



## sike89 (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah took me like 5 min tho lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah. could be worse.. could have had NO ENGLISH.


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I received the  Rapoo V3 this morning.. couriered from Shanghai on Thursday to my desk on Monday morning.. That's faster than anything I've received from the US.
> 
> The mouse is amazing. It's made with the same Teflon feet as Razer mice and glides like butter. Build quality it surprisingly solid and I couldn't be happier. Also has interchangeable weights in the mouse. For what should cost me approximately $40 CAD I couldn't be happier.



Sooooo... Any chance of getting more?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm considering getting some more shipped over but I still dont know the total price for these two. If you know anyone who speaks and reads Chinese I can point you to a site to that ships worldwide. 

Other than that I can let you know if I get some more.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Update:

The software is available in English and works very well on supported OS. Currently unavailable on x64 platforms though. Since the mouse actually store profile information in onboard NVRam you will need a x32 platform to make changes to the mouse.


----------



## TVman (Mar 15, 2010)

Roccat Kova looks AWESOME


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Update:
> 
> The software is available in English and works very well on supported OS. Currently unavailable on x64 platforms though. Since the mouse actually store profile information in onboard NVRam you will need a x32 platform to make changes to the mouse.



so how are you using the mouse even though you are running a 64bit OS?? this mouse looks pretty slick - I might have to get a member of family to source me one at a later date


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm looking for a new mouse and I really dont want anything from the "regular" mouse guys. Not that their mice are "regular" but they are definitely the standard and I'd like to try something new.  _(I'm referring to Logitech, Razer and Steelseries... )_
> 
> What I found and am trying to procure is the Rapoo v3 mouse. I know the brand name is funny but their products look pretty damn slick. They make several versions of what appears to be pretty much the same gaming mouse with a few tweaks and features. Their V8 versions is a 2.4Ghz mouse and it's basically the nicest mouse I've ever seen but it's wireless and that scares me since it doesnt have a plug a charge cable like the Razer Mambe or MS Sidewinder x8. Luckily my company has a division in China and I should be able to source this out through one of our contacts.
> 
> ...





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> NCIX.com can get the V8 and the V2 versions but they dont have the V3 listed. IMO the V2 is just nowhere near as nice as the V3 and doesnt have the side click on the wheel. . If I get it I'll let you know what the MSRP was.
> 
> V2
> http://pic.buynow.com.cn/images/2009/10/15/goods_img/143814_P_1255565405629.jpg




V1


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so how are you using the mouse even though you are running a 64bit OS?? this mouse looks pretty slick - I might have to get a member of family to source me one at a later date


 I just had to use my system at work (W7 Pro x86). Works under XP as well. 



freaksavior said:


> V1 http://www.blogiseverything.com/images/old_mouse_06.jpg



LMAO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2010)

do you have the ability to change DPI on the fly??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes. It changes incrementally through the 4 options (1-4 no skipping) and you can specifically set each of the 4 DPI position to whatever you like with individual X and Y axis sensitivity. 

The button opposite to the DPI switch changes between profiles so the 4 programmable buttons take on 4 new functions if needed. Yes 8 programmable buttons on the fly!

The DPI button is seen in the first image as "CPI" for some reason. The 3 red lights are showing DPI position 3 and the blue light shows which profile is being used. No light = profile 1, blue light = profile 2.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do you have the ability to change DPI on the fly??



Thats the best part of v1


----------



## zithe (Mar 15, 2010)

The V1 can change from 12DPI to 15DPI with only 14 clicks and a firmware update.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 15, 2010)

omg i want that mouse


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> omg i want that mouse



I had my doubts before it arrived but I can honestly say this is one seriously legit piece of hardware.


----------

